# Need solid resources for Lung Cancer treatment.



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2010)

Need solid resources for Lung Cancer treatment.

Specifically, Adenocarcinoma, Stage 3.

This is what I have so far.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adenocarcinoma
http://www.cancercenter.com/adenocarcinoma.htm
http://www.hopkinskimmelcancercenter.org/index.cfm/cid/1304
http://www.roswellpark.org/Patient_Care/Types_of_Cancer/Lung_Cancer

Treatment Centers

http://www.hopkinskimmelcancercenter.org
http://www.mdanderson.org/
http://www.roswellpark.org/

http://www.cancer.org/docroot/CRI/c...n-small_Cell_Lung_Cancer_Treated.asp?rnav=cri

I'm looking for better if it exists.

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2010)

Are there any other top notch cancer centers in the US other than the 3 I listed?

Any other treatments other than cut it out, radiation or chemo that are proven effective?

Are there any better recommended resources other than what I listed above?  

Help?


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 17, 2010)

Academic programs are probably your best bet. There will be more access to clinical trials if the cancer is "tricky" (aka not responsive to standard treatments or rare).

Hopkins is generally considered the best or among the best. I highly suggest their center.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 17, 2010)

Depending on the cancer, (different receptors expressed on the cell) other treatments may be available. See if you can hook up with a Cancer Navigator who can help present options and expectation.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 17, 2010)

Generally it is going to be radiation, chemo, and/or surgery. Some cancers respond to hormone blockng treatments (e.g., specific breast cancers) If the cancer has outstripped our immune system's monitoring, there is nothing shown to be clinically effective in the "alternative" medicine arena.

If you want any specific articles, I can download a PDF and email to you.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 17, 2010)

Has the site of origin been diagnosed?


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2010)

The Dana-Farber/Harvard Cancer Center in Boston, which works with a network of MA hospitals

http://www.dfhcc.harvard.edu/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2010)

JWLuiza said:


> Generally it is going to be radiation, chemo, and/or surgery. Some cancers respond to hormone blockng treatments (e.g., specific breast cancers) If the cancer has outstripped our immune system's monitoring, there is nothing shown to be clinically effective in the "alternative" medicine arena.
> 
> If you want any specific articles, I can download a PDF and email to you.


Site of origin is lung, has spread to lymph nodes and other areas are 'suspicious' at the moment. Waiting on hearing more information, so right now I'm researching so the right questions get asked.


Before anyone asks, no it's not me or my wife, but it is someone close to me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2010)

Carol said:


> The Dana-Farber/Harvard Cancer Center in Boston, which works with a network of MA hospitals
> 
> http://www.dfhcc.harvard.edu/


Thank you Carol.  Forwarded on that one.  Gives them 4 solid options to discuss with their doctor.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 17, 2010)

Best of luck. It can be difficult for all involved.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2010)

Just got the word, stage 4, and spreading. 

Thank you for the information. It's helped.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 25, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that.  Very difficult for all involved, always.  My best wishes go out to everyone in this type of situation for the best outcome possible.


----------

